# Ranked Top 10 In Agility



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Just had to post this. By accident (and a awsome accident I might add) I found out that my boy Max Ranked one of top 10 for Novice Agility in the Front and Finish Magazine for 2007.

Here is a picture of Max and me the day he earned his AX title with a 3rd place win. On his 5th Birthday, what a way to celebrate a birthday.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Big Congrats







to you and your boy Max, who is very handsome! I love his coloring


----------



## Riptide (Jun 28, 2008)

Congrats! Max is a VERY handsome boy!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thats a big Congratulations!!! WTG Max!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats!

Max is such a handsome boy.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats!!!!! Great photo too..

Can you post the other top 10 GSD dogs in the lists for everyone in the agility page. Bet there are other people that don't realize how well they have done!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Sure, I can't believe I didnt think of that. let me go find it and I'll post it.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is the list of German Shepherds under the Herding Group

1. Tri Sorts A Tsunami Season MX MXJ,NAP,NJP
2. Skyryders Apache Charm M Dinning
3. Red-Dawn Zzodiac Thief of Hearts
4. OTCH Braeheads Memento of Q UDX,TD
5. Caoro Con's Macdhuibh RE
6. Thompson Nik Nak Pat-Ti Wak AX,AXJ
7. Nomex vom Gebirgshaus BH,CDX,RAE,VCD1,NA,NAJ,VCD2,OA,OAJ,AXJ
8. Lucescu's Keno UD,OAP


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

congrats! what a great pic!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That's quite an achievement, Max! He looks so handsome and happy in that picture.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments, Max really enjoys Agility but he would rather be tracking LOL. I still can't believe he ranked in the top 10.

I agree Max is one handsome boy and so happy all the time.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is awesome!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------

